# Syracuse show????



## dannyces (Apr 1, 2008)

hey does anyone know if there is ever any shows/expos in the syracuse area ever?????
Danny


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I have not been back to Syracuse in about 5 years but if I remember correctly I think they have one in Whites Plains.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the white palins show is much bigger for sure the syracuse is not as popular, but then again is a much better college town, GO ORANGE!!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

There have been a few sporadic shows in Syracuse over the past few years. They were always poorly vended (very few vendors) and attendance was very low. The last one was a couple of years ago, but they seem to try it off and on every few years.

There is a Buffalo show every year, and I think there was also a show in Watkins Glen last year (there was talk of doing it - but I don't know if it happened).

Other than that - you have the White Plains, Hamburg (PA) and NH shows in the region.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I went to one in Syracuse at Drumlins Country Club a few years ago, and I would go not go back unless I was in the area.


----------



## dannyces (Apr 1, 2008)

ok i was just wondering i just moved up here from NYC so i know the whiteplains one 
Thanks for the replys
Danny


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

otis07 said:


> I went to one in Syracuse at Drumlins Country Club a few years ago, and I would go not go back unless I was in the area.


I went to the one at Drumlins probably 6 years ago(I live in Kansas now) and it was pretty decent then? 

Do they still have the show at Lamoyne Manor(I think that is how you spell it)??


----------

